# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si ta  rregulloj   ket  problem

## besimI_KS

pc   im po  mi  qet  ket  error   edhe  shum   do  te  tjera  si  kjo     si  mundem   me   i  rregullu   e  kam pas   win 7  por  e  kam    aranzhu   wind  10  por  mi  qet   keto   errore    sun   po   i  djeg  as   muzik  ne   cd     

==================================================
Record Number     : 1428
Log Type          : System
Event Type        : Error
Time              : 27/12/2015 15:21:42
Source            : cdrom
Category          : 0
Event ID          : 7
User Name         : 
Computer          : pcdoctor-PC
Event Data Length : 144
Record Length     : 272
Event Description : Rilevato blocco danneggiato sul dispositivo \Device\CdRom0.  
==================================================

----------


## Rrjeti

> pc   im po  mi  qet  ket  error   edhe  shum   do  te  tjera  si  kjo     si  mundem   me   i  rregullu   e  kam pas   win 7  por  e  kam    aranzhu   wind  10  por  mi  qet   keto   errore    sun   po   i  djeg  as   muzik  ne   cd     
> 
> ==================================================
> Record Number     : 1428
> Log Type          : System
> Event Type        : Error
> Time              : 27/12/2015 15:21:42
> Source            : cdrom
> Category          : 0
> ...


Me siguri pas mbindërtimit(upgrade) prej sistemit operativ windows 7 në windows 10 kanë ndodh çregullime në funksionimin e CD/DVD pajisjes-(mvaret a ke kompjutor të ri apo të vjetër) që do thotë se ndonjë funksion i pajisjes akoma nuk është përshtat sistemit të ri operativ,por ndoshta është pasojë e ndonjë veprimi tjetër-p.sh.te ashtuquajtura drivers ndoshta nuk përshtaten kontrollo në faqen e prodhuesit të CD/dvd pajisjes për drivers të rinj, poashtu provo edhe softuer të ri për djegjen e CD/DVD - ve : ja 2 softuer falas, nevojitet vetëm regjistrim për marjen e çelsit të softuerit:
https://www.ashampoo.com/en/usd/pin/...ng-Studio-2016
https://www.ashampoo.com/en/usd/pin/...ng-studio-free 
Sidoqoft, provo edhe këto hapa të më poshtme dhe me siguri të ndihmojnë.
Me bacin provo këto:
http://malektips.com/cd_dvd_0006.html#.VoHeaR52EcN
ose
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/314060

----------

Vinjol (29-12-2015)

----------

